# Rihanna for Covergirl



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 10, 2007)

have ya'll been able to find this in your local drugstores yet? Covergirl said the line would be released "Summer 2007" and i've already seen the ads in mags but so far NO stores down here carry it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm super excited about it, not cuz i love CG but b/c i love Rihanna & want to buy the m/u she wears in the ad in an attempt to look like her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha j/k but i was just wondering if your stores have gotten the line in yet? b/c down here in Dallas, TX i can't seem to find it ANYWHERE & i'm tired of waiting!


----------



## rmseals (Jun 10, 2007)

This is news to me.  I didn't know she was a new spokesperson.  I'll have to keep a look out for this.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't seen it.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 10, 2007)

Apparantly the release date is sometime in July.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 10, 2007)

Perfect! I'm visiting NY in August so I can stock up!!! LOL


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 10, 2007)

I saw it al my local walmart and they had 2 colors left they sold out pretty fast


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 10, 2007)

i didn't hear it was coming out in july - i think it varies from place to place (which is annoying!) b/c i went to my local Target & they had a display for it but EVERY SINGLE ITEM was already gone! i guess it does sell out incredibly fast! i'm going to go to some other towns in search of it. . .


----------



## L281173 (Jun 10, 2007)

Rihanna for Covergirl.  Beyonce for Loreal.  Who will be the next woman of color getting a spokeperson contract.  I predict that it will either be Ciara or Christina Milian


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Rihanna for Covergirl.  Beyonce for Loreal.  Who will be the next woman of color getting a spokeperson contract.  I predict that it will either be Ciara or Christina Milian_

 
Don't forget Kerry Washington, Eva Longoria, Eva Mendes, & Aishwarya Rai all also for L'oreal!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 13, 2007)

and Queen Latifah for her queen line by cover girl too


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 13, 2007)

hmm, now many of these celebs actually USE these brands LOL


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_hmm, now many of these celebs actually USE these brands LOL_

 

It's funny that you say that because I've always thought the same thing.  I went to Sephora and the make up artist who helped me said heck no.  He said that when they're going for a look, they use the make up that makes that happen (which he said is not drug store make up).  I think that it's a huge deception because tons of ppl go out and by these produts trying to re-create styles of their fav celebs.  Granted, I believe that it's possible to get the "look" but they should use the products they stand behind.


----------



## mzdawn (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw her new video "Umbrella" on YouTube.com and she had a little stint at the end saying check her out 'cause she's the new CoverGirl spokeswoman!

I'm loving her hair nowadays... OT, I know.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_hmm, now many of these celebs actually USE these brands LOL_

 
seriously. I can't imagine a celeb making tons of money using Covergirl.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_It's funny that you say that because I've always thought the same thing.  I went to Sephora and the make up artist who helped me said heck no.  He said that when they're going for a look, they use the make up that makes that happen (which he said is not drug store make up).  I think that it's a huge deception because tons of ppl go out and by these produts trying to re-create styles of their fav celebs.  Granted, I believe that it's possible to get the "look" but they should use the products they stand behind._

 
That really ironic. Let's promote our brand while really using another lol. I wonder what makeup brand they actually use... For loreal and maybelline I think they'd use their higher end products like lancome or armani. Covergirl... hmmm Covergirl.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 14, 2007)

its also like the hair colour commercial. can you imagine jlo going to the drugstore to buy a box or 2 of her feria colour? um NO LOL


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah i know it's ridiculous, but true - they definately DON'T use the makeup they advertize, at least not usually, & not in the commercials or prints - they're always creating that look using higher end products. . . but its not surprising - everything about Hollywood, Modeling, Entertainment, that whole industry, is a lie. . .


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_its also like the hair colour commercial. can you imagine jlo going to the drugstore to buy a box or 2 of her feria colour? um NO LOL_

 
seriously. but there's alot of deception in advertising. ever seen those lovely mascara commercials where the models are wearing false eyelashes? i love that haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but in reply to the original question, you may want to order the products online as these limited runs done by drugstore lines do usually sell out very quick and are usually run for an extremely short amount of time.


----------



## Rene (Jun 14, 2007)

In the new Jet with Rihanna on the front. There is article about her. It says she is the new Covergirl model. But does not say when it is coming out.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jun 18, 2007)

i found adds that said "rihanna for covergirl collection in stores in MAY (2007)" but have yet to find this is any store - Ulta, drugstore, grocery store, etc. . . frustrated!


----------



## L281173 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_hmm, now many of these celebs actually USE these brands LOL_

 
The celebs can lose their contracts if they are spotted using another product.  That is why Starr Jones wore her Payless Shoe Line.  She could be accused of false advertisement.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw it. She was on the CG fruit spritzers gloss display at Fred Meyer.


----------



## clamster (Jul 7, 2007)

Rihanna is AWESOME she is SO pretty and her makeup is amazing. I think I like her more than Beyonce. 
 Honestly the only reasone why I want to try the fruit spritzers is because she is the spokeswoman.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_hmm, now many of these celebs actually USE these brands LOL_

 
OH! I read I think somewhere she actually uses the covergirl fruit spritzers her favorites was I think "strawberry splash" but I know her makeup artist uses MAC because I have seen a few pictures of her using MAC products on Rihanna. 

Rihanna's makeup artist is: Mylah Morales


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

Agreed, Rihanna is gorgeous. MAC have had such a great range of celebrity endorsments, its nice to see some new fresh faces too!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jul 8, 2007)

Rihanna is absolutely gorgeous, can't wait till I see Rihanna for Covergirl at my local Walgreens. Did someone say July? Because if so, it should be out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to check soon.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 8, 2007)

well the covergirl website said may, but my stores just got it here in july, so its probably out.  

I got the Raspberry Smash which is the one she's supposedly wearing in the add, & i was actually really disappointed. First of all, it smells NASTY. They're supposed to be flavored to smell/taste like whatever fruit each shade is, but it just smells SICK.  And 2ndly, the color is non-existent - RS looks like a hot pink berry color, but w/ mine at least the color has somehow separated in the tube or something & it comes out clear and runny. . . I want to try another shade cuz they all look gorgeous and i love Rihanna, but i dunno if i will. . . but at only $5 a piece, i think theyre worth a try.  The smell may not bother everyone


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 9, 2007)

There is an easy way around that contract. She probably uses CG lipgloss and that is it lol. The artists that do her makeup certainly don't have to use Covergirl.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 30, 2007)

*~*I picked up a couple of these a while back, & haven't touched them since!!! The best color (for me, NC 45) is guava splash...however, it was too watery for me (hey, I'm used to MAC lipglass & Clinique superbalm!!) so I don't use it any more...*~*


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i got Raspberry Smash and first off, it smelled NASTY!!! i can't even describe it & i'm not one who is EVER bothered by gloss scents, but this was just fake and sick. . . and yeah, ITA, it WAS too watery! in the tube it looked like this gorgeous raspberry color but it came out all watery and clear! like the pigment actually separated from the gloss and this clear watery liquid eased out for awhile and then finally after squeezing a bunch out a LITTLE bit of color came out. . . these were disappointing & i know they're cheap, but i love my other CG Wetlicks & Wetslicks Crystals - theyre great!


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that they use Cover Girl for the ads and that's it. I totally hate the Pantene commercials because there's no way in hell that the shampoo can make your hair THAT shiny! I read in Allure that they use clear glosses to coat their hair. Ahh...ya gotta love tv ads! Isn't ironic though that MAC doesn't have any ads and has cult followers like us?? Hmmm...what does that say?????


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Aug 18, 2007)

The colors looked so splashy and bright that I really thought about buying some of this stuff..... then I remembered how much I hated any CG lipgloss I've tried in the past.

Kudos to the makeup artist(s) for making Rhianna's head less alien-looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The first time I saw an ad for the product I didn't realize that it was her.........


----------



## daFilli (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm really feeling Rihanna's whole look, i liked her before but now she's really stunning.
And yes Mylah Morales is doing a great job, she uses a lot of Bobbi Brown products esp the foundation.
And the hair looks good black and short i like how she flips it with the curls. eg.









I think she uses the lipgloss from covergirl but thats about it.


----------

